# How early is to early??



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Just wandering how early is to early to head down to AEP (OhioPower)??  A buddy and I want to go down in spring and don't know when to go... I heard the fishing is great in the spring time. I got out my tube and chest waders and am ready to do some fishing..  Any info would be great...

Thanks


----------



## pitfisher (Apr 30, 2004)

As soon as the ice comes off. I've had plenty of great days down there in late winter.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

the ice is off most of the larger lakes between C and A, wont be long now


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm looking to hit AEP for a day during the week of March 21st. It'll be spring break here at OU and I'll need to shed some stress. Come to think of it, some nice bass from a pond or two would make me feel better


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

oufisherman said:


> I'm looking to hit AEP for a day during the week of March 21st. It'll be spring break here at OU and I'll need to shed some stress. Come to think of it, some nice bass from a pond or two would make me feel better



BASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


think the water will be too chilly for belly boats? probbly so, have to bank it


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Awwww just put on some thermals and chest wader, tape some hand warming packs on the legs and hit the water  ........... Cannot wait to get down there and catch some HOGS!!!!!!!!  I have a feeling this year will be a good year down there... I dream at night about being down there.....


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

Anyone else thinking the weather needs to change real quick? Im supposed to be down at AEP near the end of march, with the cold we are having im not sure if the fish's metabolisms wil be high enough for them to get going.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

If I was to float tube this early and with the water that cold I would have a life vest on, JUST IN CASE! Especially with waders on should your tube go down. brrrrrrr that would be cold.

bill


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

YES, this weather needs to change! A couple inches of snow here in Athens on March 1st. Spring break at AEP is not looking good. I was shooting to be down there during the week of March 21!


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

This is Ohio. It could be 75 degrees on March 21st.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

What appears to be cold to us is not necessarily cold to critters be it in water or land. I've caught bass ice fishing. If they are hungry they'll eat.
Camped down there in November and December, just gotta go prepared for the weather. I was down there 2 weeks ago and there was a big pile of firewood ready to be cut and burned(need Chainsaw). It was accross the road from campsite A on the dirt road headed for Camp C. All campsites except H were closed when I was there ice fishing. You can camp right by the woodpile if you want. Be a big warm fire!! Maybe see ya down there!
Good Luck GoGetem


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Pitfisher,
What are some good early season (ice-out) baits for largemouth? I'm thinking small jigs worked slowly and small plastics worked slow. If the weather would start to warm up, I would think maybe small spinnerbaits and Rapalas. Just wondering what you would suggest for early season bassin?


----------



## pitfisher (Apr 30, 2004)

I fish mostly ultra-light for bluegill. But catch a fair number of bass on tiny spoons, small in-line spinners, and small jigs.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

We all should hold a little weekend excursion down there.. Maybe a small tourny... I just want to get down there... Going to Fort Myers, FL March 5th thur the 12th and yes I am taking my tackle.. I'll bring some pics and hopfully be bragging..


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

Does anyone know of a way of knowing water temps in the AEP area? Most of the time people on this site will post this kind of information. But just incase.........


----------

